# All Things Paul Franklin (merged)



## old medic

Extracted from the current affairs board:

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/01/15/afghan-deaths060115.html



> Medic put tourniquet on his own severed leg
> 
> The attack also killed two Afghan civilians and injured 13 people, including three Canadians: Pte. William Salikin of 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, Cpl. Jeffrey Bailey of 1 Combat Engineer Regiment, and *Master Cpl. Paul Franklin of 1 Field Ambulance.*
> 
> Two of the Canadians were in hospital at the U.S.-led base at Kandahar airport with life-threatening injuries while the third was in serious condition, Lt.-Gen. Marc Dumais told reporters at a briefing in Ottawa.
> 
> He didn't give any further details, except to say that the injured soldiers would be airlifted to a U.S. military hospital in Germany as soon as possible.
> 
> Franklin's wife, Audra Franklin, later said she had spoken with her husband on the telephone.
> 
> Franklin, a medic, told her that the explosion severed his left leg below the knee and broke his right leg.
> 
> "I'm so proud, because ... he applied his own tourniquet in the field and saved his own life," she told CBC News at her home in Edmonton.


----------



## old medic

Military wife stoic about husband's injuries

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060115/soldier_wife_060115/20060115?hub=Canada



> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> The wife of a stricken Canadian soldier has seen his theoretical risk of being harmed turn horribly real.
> 
> "This is what my husband does, and it's something he loves to do and he's really good at it and it was an accepted risk," Audra Franklin said Sunday.....................



Click link for full story.


----------



## Donut

Good on him, fantastic.    

We should all hope we react nearly as well.

Best wishes to him and his.

DF


----------



## Bart Nikodem

I saw his picture in the newspaper today, he looked familiar. Does anybody here know if he was at Op Peregrine in Barriere or in Borden in 02 or 04?

My thoughts are with him and his family.

Bart


----------



## Cansky

Paul speedy recovery.  All of us in Gagetown who were in Fd Amb with you send their prayers and well wishes.
Kirsten


----------



## dutchie

An excerpt from the story:

"The CBC's David Common says Franklin's bravery is believed to have gone even further than that. 

Military sources say he crawled to his wounded comrades and gave them first-aid that may have saved their lives, Common reports. "

Well done.


----------



## old medic

How long has it been since RCAMC/CFMS/CFHS  has had a medic down in a real combat zone?

Just pondering...

*Medic lauded as hero: 'It's quite impressive'*
http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/01/17/afghanistan-attack-060117.html



> ...Withers said he believes one of the soldiers likely saved the lives of the others. Franklin, the medic, is thought to have applied a tourniquet to his own severed leg, then helped Bailey and Salikin .
> 
> "I think it would be extremely difficult, given both the initial trauma of the situation and, as well, the excruciating pain that the individual would be going through," he said. "It's quite impressive." ...



Click link for full story.


----------



## career_radio-checker

Judging from reports of his actions, sounds like he qualifies for one of these bad boys: a Meritorious Service Decoration
http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/cmdp/mainmenu/group02/msc
Way to go


----------



## mikeninercharlie

Old Medic
IIRC, the last medic to be "injured" as a result of enemy action while on a combat operation was Cpl EW Poole DCM, a medical assistant serving in 2 RCR in Korea 1951. He was nominated for the VC however, this was downgraded to DCM by the Comd of the Commonwealth Bde. I'll attempt to track down the citation later today.  
Other medical hat badges have died while on operations / exercises including WO Keith Arsenault, Medical Platoon CAR, 2 x MOs - one at sea in Protecteur and the other in Cyprus.


----------



## combat_medic

Considering that the action was in the presence of the enemy (by most definitions), I wouldn't be surprised if he was put up for a valour decoration. Pretty amazing what he went through, to have the presence of mind to do what he did.


----------



## 043

Long story, told quickly:

In Somalia, we worked with a SF team. One day, their Humvee hit a TM-46 and the team was decimated. The Tm Medic, who had both legs amputated by the blast, knew he was dieing, however, he still passed on critical medical info to the other members of the team to ensure that they survived.


----------



## Dale Turner

Best wishes from 23 (Hamilton) Fd Amb


----------



## simysmom99

Good morning all from Germany.  This is Mcpl Paul Franklin's wife, Audra.  
Thank you all for your thoughts.  

I'm not sure who brought up whether he was in Borden 02 and 04 and the fires in Barrier.  Yes to all three counts.
I was up to see him this morning, and he is looking pretty good.  The burns on his face and hands are healing nicely and his pain is becoming manageable.  His left leg is healing well.  There could be further amputation on that just due to circumstances.  His right leg is still there, but badly broken and beaten up.  We may or may not be able to salvage that leg.  The current thought is to wait until we get to Canada, and go from there.  Paul figures that if that leg is going to be more of a problem than not, take it, so we can get him up and moving.

So, I guess we are doing well considering the circumstances.  The facility here in Landstuhl is absolutely amazing!  I can't say enough about the support from our units, the Federal Government, the American Government and the families of Ramstein/Landstuhl.

I will update later if things change.

Thanks again for your thought and prayers.

Respectfully,
Audra


----------



## career_radio-checker

Out in the field, Medics have always been very professional and quick to treat my scrapes and bruises. Audra, tell your husband that I truly thank him for his sacrifices for this country. He has helped make life better in A-stan and Canada and many people will benefit directly from his actions. His professionalism and courage are shinning examples to us all.
Good luck and God speed to you and your family's recovery.

Sincerely,
James


----------



## old medic

Audra,

Thank you for the update. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## old medic

Wounded Canadian soldiers could be home Tuesday
http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/01/20/soldiers-afghan060120.html



> The three Canadian soldiers being treated in Germany after a bombing attack in Afghanistan could return home as early as Tuesday, doctors said as the men's families and friends spoke for the first time since arriving in Landstuhl.
> 
> The soldiers were flown to a U.S. military hospital in Germany following a bombing last weekend that killed Canadian diplomat Glyn Berry and two Afghans.
> 
> Their loved ones arrived in Germany earlier this week. They told a media briefing on Friday morning that they "instantly became family," and are receiving great support from hospital staff and Canadian officials.



Click link above for full story.


The Halifax Chronicle-Herald
Bomb survivor was born in N.S.
Soldier has conditioning, courage to see him through, relatives say
http://www.canoe.ca/ChronicleHerald/news3.html

<edit: added Halifax Chronicle-Herald link>


----------



## dutchie

Thank-you very much Audra for the update. It is appreciated by all here, I am sure. Please feel free to come back here anytime to update us or just to chat.

The thoughts and prayers of me and my family, go out to you, Paul and your family.

God bless.


----------



## Bart Nikodem

Audra,
Thank you for the info about Paul.
All the best,
Bart


----------



## GO!!!

MCpl Franklin patched me up once..... 

Speedy recovery buddy - but don't think that leg will get you out of PT!!  >


----------



## old medic

Story Update:
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060122/canadian_soldier_060122/20060122?hub=TopStories


> Franklin underwent his first reconstructive surgery Sunday, as doctors operated on his badly mangled right lower leg in efforts to save it.
> The surgery went "quite well," Withers said.
> "He is resting comfortably in the surgical ward."
> However, the fate of Franklin's right leg remains uncertain.
> "We're trying to remain optimistic," Withers said.



Click link for full story.


----------



## big bad john

old medic said:
			
		

> Story Update:
> http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060122/canadian_soldier_060122/20060122?hub=TopStories
> Click link for full story.


Thank you for the update.  All three of them continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## simysmom99

Well, today it is 8:58 am on Monday 23 January (I think the date is correct).  Yesterday Paul had some extensive surgery on his right leg, got all the gunk out, and now he has a very cool dressing on his right leg that continues to suck the junk out.  Last I saw him he was out but Cpl. Amy Pennington was up last night and he was awake and joking around with her.  He amazes me.  
In Germany it is finally sunny outside and still quite cool.  A nice long walk seems in order to clear our heads.  
If all goes to plan, we can head home on tuesday, but our medical evac team is doing an evaluation this morning to make sure everyone is fit to travel.  I can't wait to get home and get going on this right leg process.  We will know more when we meet with our orthopedic surgeon once we get back to Edmonton.
Thanks for all your wishes and I have passed along the messages to Paul for everyone.
Audra


----------



## Murph33

Audra, Paul, Simon and all back in Edmonton....this is the Murphy's (Stu & April) in Gagetown...sure wish we could see you in person and give you all the hugs we want to. Our thoughts are with all of you daily and wish Paul a speedy recovery once back in Edmonton. Danielle and Tonya have been keeping us updated. We will contact you personally when things settles at home again. Until then all our love and hugs for the whole family. 

Love April & Stu


----------



## Armymedic

Mrs Franklin,

From all of us from 2 Fd Amb not currently deployed in Kandahar, we wish Paul the best of luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## medicineman

From those of us in Gagetown that haven't yet sent our regards, get better quick.

Cheers.

Sean K


----------



## old medic

> Maimed but alive, 3 soldiers coming home
> 
> All three Canadian soldiers injured in a suicide attack in Afghanistan nine days ago are on their way home.
> They boarded a plane in Germany on Tuesday morning for the flight back to Edmonton, their home base.
> They are scheduled to land at about 4:15 p.m. local time.....



http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/01/24/soldiers-return060124.html

Click link for full story.



> ... Medical officials were expected to offer an update on the condition of Corporal Jeffrey Bailey, Private William Edward Salikin and Master Corporal Paul Franklin following their arrival. ...



http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060123/canadian_soldier_060124/20060124?hub=TopStories


----------



## old medic

Wounded Canadian soldiers back home

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/01/24/cdnsoldiers060124.html



> The three Canadian soldiers injured in Afghanistan earlier this month are now back home and being treated at Edmonton's University of Alberta Hospital.
> The soldiers and their families received a low-key welcome when they arrived at the Edmonton International Airport. They were met by Gen. Rick Hillier, the chief of defence staff, and Lieut.-Gen Marc Carron, the commander of the army.
> A specialized Canadian medical team also made the nine-hour flight from Germany.



Click link for full story.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1138143048339&call_pageid=968332188492&col=968793972154&t=TS_Home

Injured soldiers back in Canada
Jan. 25, 2006. 01:00 AM
BILL TAYLOR
FEATURE WRITER


EDMONTON—The routine is established now as Canada prepares to go to war. This is how we bring home our wounded heroes. 

With care, tenderness, dignity and respect. 

After a nine-hour flight from Landstuhl, Germany, no one was about to rush. 

Pte. William Salikin, of Grand Forks, B.C., was brought off first; then Cpl. Jeffrey Bailey, of Halifax, then Master Cpl. Paul Franklin, of Edmonton. The men, part of a NATO peacekeeping force, were cruelly injured by a suicide bomber in Afghanistan on Jan. 15. The attack took the life of senior Canadian diplomat Glyn Berry. 

The wounded men arrived home yesterday as the first troops for Canada's upcoming combat mission in Afghanistan are leaving for the war zone around Kandahar. 

The casualties were airlifted first to Germany, where they were met by a team of military doctors flown in from Canada. The doctors waited until the last minute to decide if Bailey was fit to travel. He has massive head injuries. He and Salikin, who also has head injuries, were placed in medically induced comas for the trip home. 

Franklin lost his left leg below the knee. Doctors are still fighting to save his right leg. But he was alert and wise-cracking yesterday as he came back to Canadian soil. 

Gen. Rick Hillier, chief of the defence staff, flew into Edmonton International airport from Ottawa in a sexy midnight blue Challenger jet to meet the sombre-hued Airbus that brought the wounded men from Germany. It touched down in the brass-bright glow of the dying sun and taxied, engines moaning softly, to a hangar away from the main airport. A specially constructed ramp was waiting to get the men off the plane and into three ambulances. 

They were taken with their loved ones, including Franklin's 6-year-old son Simon, to the University of Alberta hospital. 

Their platoon commander, Capt. Manuel Panchana-Moya, wheelchair-bound with leg injuries after being blown up in Kandahar last December, was also there to meet the men. 

A Mountie in dress uniform provided a splash of colour amid the drab military fatigues. 

As Salikin, Bailey and Franklin were painstakingly disembarked, a small executive jet scuttled by, whistling like a disrespectful boy. 

Even wounded soldiers aren't exempt from Canada Customs, but the formalities were brief. 

While he was on the Airbus, Hillier presented the families of the three men with Afghanistan Campaign Stars and the Southwest Asian Service Medal. 

He also pinned the service medal onto Panchana-Moya. 

Salikin's partner, Desirae Hasen, flew back from Germany with him yesterday. She told Canadian Press earlier that they had often talked about his chances of being hurt. 

"That's part of the duty of someone in the military," she said. "It's a constant danger. He made it very clear that he might come home, he might not."

The first 140 troops left for Kandahar last Sunday with more due to leave Edmonton today for a mission lasting up to nine months. About 1,250 Canadian troops will be part of a multinational force, about 6,000 strong, to be commanded by Canadian Brig.-Gen. David Fraser. The force, including about 4,000 British and U.S. troops, will aggressively pursue Al Qaeda, the Taliban and drug warlords in the weathered terrain of southern Afghanistan. 

"We are going into a very dangerous area," Fraser told the Star last November. "We're well-trained, well-equipped and ready to deal with the threat."

And also, now, to bring home the inevitable casualties of war. 

Asked if yesterday's routine would become standard, Hillier replied forcefully: 

"If you mean world-class medical care, absolute support for the families and all of the dignity, care and respect they reserve, absolutely. Is that clear enough? I don't want there to be any doubt."


----------



## spud

Welcome home everyone! To say the entire country is watching and praying for you all, including the families, would be an understatement.    


potato


----------



## old medic

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060126/soldiers_wounded_060126/20060126?hub=Canada



> Master Cpl. Paul Franklin of Halifax, who lost his left leg in the explosion, is facing more hardships. He will have to decide with doctors in the next few days whether to have his remaining right leg amputated, or face reconstructive surgery.



Click link for full story.


----------



## Martorius

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Franklin

I have created a Wikipedia article on Paul, as I had just finished watching this terrible news and I had nothing better to do.  Since I don't know him personally or anything, please feel free to add/edit to make it the best possible.

I realise now that quite a bit of the information has changed since I wrote it, and I can't seem to find the Victoria Cross article anymore, but any information is great.  You can PM it to me, or just add it yourself!


----------



## armyvern

I think perhaps you should have waited until the actual official version of the incident came out. A point to edit in your article, his place of birth is Halifax NS not Edmonton.


----------



## Armymedic

That Wikipedia article is BS.
You took one editorial and made an entry with it.

What is this:
"B Company, 4th Platoon, 3rd Battalion 1 Field Ambulance"
that is an utter fabrication. There are is no B company and definately no battalions of 1 Fd Amb. 

Don't destroy what could be great by pushing out half truths to those who don't know different.


----------



## armyvern

I sent the poster of the Wikpedia a very long PM detailing the glaring inaccuracies in their article. Something this glariningly inaccurate does more harm than good, especially before the "facts" are even known.


----------



## George Wallace

OK

Too much speculation going on here.  The matter is under investigation, and we can rest assured that when the matter is resolved, the appropriate Awards will be given to the deserving people.

Not to turn this into a 'media circus' full of gossip and half truths, we will restrict this topic to solely the facts and the concerns of friends and colleagues of MCpl Franklin.

George
Staff


----------



## The Bread Guy

A brief update on MCPL Franklin's & CPL Bailey's conditions (did the search, and saw this wasn't up yet)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060216/bailey_amputation_060216/20060216?hub=Canada



> "A soldier seriously injured in a suicide bomb attack in Afghanistan last month is now expected to survive.  Cpl. Jeffrey Bailey remains in critical condition and in a reduced state of consciousness, but has been moved out of intensive care, the military said in a medical update Thursday ...  Meanwhile, fellow soldier Master Cpl. Paul Franklin of Halifax, who had already lost his left leg at the knee, has had to have his lower right leg amputated as well."



For a bit more:
http://milnewstbay.pbwiki.com/Fatal%20IED


----------



## simysmom99

Time for a good update.
Paul has gone to the Glenrose to start his rehabilitation today!
If anyone wants his contact info, please pm me.

Jeff seems to be coming along well, and if a few things happen, he should be joining us at the Glenrose within a couple of weeks.

One step closer to home... ;D

Audra


----------



## Marti

Got this e-mailed to me, didn't look like anyone had posted it yet. It's his first press conference, he gives a detailed account of what happened and how he was treated.

http://sympaticomsn.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060319/franklin_speaks_060323#


----------



## old medic

Similar coverage carried by cbc:

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/03/23/franklin-injuries-060323.html



> "The military has said that they will keep me on. There's lots of jobs for me, from desk jobs to training, and what I really enjoy is teaching," Master Cpl. Paul Franklin told reporters in Edmonton on Thursday.


----------



## RogueMedic

Hey Audra.

I served with Franklin in 1 Fd Amb until I released in 2003.  I thought I was going to be sick when I was watching the news the night it was all reported.  You never think it's going to happen to someone you know.  The funny thing about the forces is that once you're in you can never leave.  I may not be there in body... but my soul still remains.

He's a good man and the forces are lucky to have you guys in their ranks.

Best wishes to you and Franklin.  I am confident that future medics are going to enriched by his knowledge and experience much like I was.

Tell Franklin to drop me an email sometime.  It would be awsome to catch up!

Pte Ryan Ruch (aka. Red Light Ruch)


----------



## Cansky

http://www.caringbridge.org/cb/inputSiteName.do?method=search&siteName=oursoldiers

Just an update on Paul.  The above link is provided by his sister and shows Paul up on his prosthetics walking, with help but he is up and about.  Best of luck Paul.


----------



## Gunner

http://www.canada.com/edmontonjournal/news/sundayreader/story.html?id=d9da6bdc-509b-4c3d-9dbb-ad2e61b8f8e9

Very good write on MCpl Paul Franklin's rehabilitation in today's Edmonton Journal Sunday Reader.  

Keep it up Paul!


----------



## big bad john

http://www.canada.com/components/print.aspx?id=6602e91d-dd33-4bd8-9fa0-fafc921e3d2b

Soldier's fighting spirit
  

Calgary Herald 


Sunday, May 28, 2006


It is only two blocks from Paul Franklin's home in north Edmonton to his son's school.

But the distance marks the end of a much longer journey that began when the soldier lost his legs in a Jan. 15 suicide bombing in Afghanistan.

Back home in Alberta, Franklin vowed he'd do whatever it took to get out of his wheelchair, even though the doctors told him it was unlikely he'd ever walk again.

Now, Franklin is proving them wrong as he gets used to his prosthetic limbs -- with a lot of encouragement from his six-year-old son, Simon.


----------



## muffin

He never ceases to amaze me - what an incredible spirit.


----------



## simysmom99

I thank all of you for your continued support and kind words for Paul and our family.  He will only move forward from this point.  I pray one day he will walk unencumbered, and maybe even ride a skateboard again.
Audra


----------



## old medic

For those Interested, Simon Martin has an article about Paul in the August-September Issue
of Canadian Emergency News (Volume 29, Number 4). It is located on Pages 6 - 8.


----------



## simysmom99

I would love to read that article, but I can only find April May on line.  Any idea where to get a hard copy?
Thanks.
Audra


----------



## Donut

I just got the new issue, and it's fairy well done...the author promises to bring us (CF Medics) more fame and glory in future issues, but he thought the MCpl Franklin subject deserved it's own article.

I think it comes online about 3 weeks after the print edition comes out...but I may be wrong.  Hard copies are fairly rare at MSM outlets, I've only seen it at work; each of our stations has a subscription.

DF


----------



## medaid

I had the honour of meeting the MCpl in person at the Abbotsford Air Show 06. He's doing well, and offers inspirational speeches. I received one of his business cards, and fwd it to ParaMedTech, who was my boss at the event. I have the deepest respect for MCpl Paul Franklin, both the way he conducted himself during the incident, and his conviction in life. All the best to him and his family.


----------



## military granny

http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Edmonton/2006/10/09/1984963-sun.html

Good read in the Edmonton Sun about Paul and what hes doing now.

Ten months after losing his legs in Afghanistan, Master Cpl. Paul Franklin is back on the job and taking direct aim at reducing the Canadian military's escalating death toll. 

The 39-year-old field medic is drawing on his experience of being "blown up" by a suicide bomber to teach soldiers how to stay alive if wounded in combat.


----------



## simysmom99

Hey Granny, thanks for sharing that.  I haven't seen the article yet.  BTW, that was my first turkey!


----------



## military granny

Simmysmom

It was a great article and as usual you and Paul are a great inspiration to us all. Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving, I know the holiday means a lot more to all of us now.Take care and see you at the rally.
MG


----------



## simysmom99

I'm glad you are coming to the rally.  Please, make yourself know so I can meet you.
See you then!


----------



## blacktriangle

A wonderful article.

Best wishes to the Mcpl. and his family. You truly have amazing spirit.


----------



## combatbuddha

Paul is a good guy. The TMST training he assisted with prior to the deployment of the PRT in July 05 was crucial, and in turn helped save his own life. Before his class we were all under the belief that tourniquets were evil, however I do not go out in the field now without a tourniquet and field dressing in my lower left leg pocket. Habits die hard.  I patrolled and did convoy duties with him on that tour, and am happy that he can assist with the training of future rotations.


----------



## Korus

+1  Combatbuddha...

I was very impressed with the medical portion of the TMST training we did for roto 0.


----------



## RatCatcher

I did my QL5 Med-A with Paul, but I haven't talk to him in a while. I passed a message through a personal friend but still I can't find the words to express my admiration. I still remember hearing that Paul had been injured, I will never forget that feeling of knowing that I did not do my best to keep in touch with a peer. Please pass on to Paul my best wishes and if he wants to contact me, please PM me I will consider it an honour to call. 

Philip R. Rochon
MCpl
PMed Tech
5 Amb C 
Valcartier, Quebec


----------



## alfie

Sens & Toronto Game Ottawa Thurday night

M/CPL Franklin dropped the puck and got a standing O from 20,000 fans 

Shows you what our guys are made of


----------



## Infanteer

Funny - there is alot of good news today with great acts being properly recognized, but this post here, by far, made my day.


----------



## GMan87

from a couple posts I've seen on here, really sounds like he's moving on with his life (which can't be easy to do). Good for him and very inspirational.


----------



## The Bread Guy

From what I've read (assuming you can believe the media), it also sounds like the CF is having him share vital information and experience that could save lives in the future.

Best wishes to the family!


----------



## vonGarvin

Well done Ottawa!


----------



## Quag

I was at this game, and let me tell you, the whole place stood up and I'm pretty sure the crowd decibel level could have set a record......and it continued without pause even when he exited the ice.


----------



## geo

"dropping the puck" has been an expression that was always associated with negative conotations.

And now, the CF has found a way of making it "POSITIVE"

I love it!

CHIMO!


----------



## simysmom99

Yep, Paul and Simon dropped the puck on that game.  Meanwhile, I cried behind the player's bench.  It was a great night, and it seems that we brought some more luck to the Sens.
Even more brave however was that Simon wore his Sens jersey on the train to Toronto the next day and to Rick Mercer's show that night.  He took some good natured ribbing for that one!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Quag said:
			
		

> I was at this game, and let me tell you, the whole place stood up and I'm pretty sure the crowd decibel level could have set a record......and it continued without pause even when he exited the ice.



And properly so!

BZ MCpl!


----------



## niner domestic

A fabulous article on Paul and his efforts to form a new organization for amputees.  

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/061111/health/health_remembrance_amputees

BZ Mcpl Franklin!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

This man never ceases to inspire.


----------



## geo

watched him get interviewed on CTV.
Impressive & well spoken

Chimo!


----------



## medic1

May God bless and keep you and your family 
Garth & Family


----------



## Patrolman

Paul will be on CBC in a few minutes. The "National" is doing a story on him and his family.


----------



## 3rd Horseman

I watched it....it was so very inspiring, he is an example to all of us. 
I found it strange that it was eluded to that he would stay in uniform and in the CF. That would be impossible unless the CF has decide to change its ways. That would be great news if they did employ him and it would change the lives of many wounded soldiers. I can only hope it is true but I fear it is just the CO giving an accommodation for a few years. Does anyone here know if the rules have changed?

MCpl Franklin...you rock, keep up the awe inspiring work you touch us all with your courage and strength


----------



## simysmom99

As it stands now, Paul will be "entertained" until his 10 year mark, which is in 3 years, give or take.  I do know however that as long as he wants a job, he has one.


----------



## geo

Hmmm....
The rules do say that you can get an "accomodation" (one)


----------



## alau2

The feature on Paul's recovery and his family is available off CBC's The National site.
The story is called "A New Normal" and runs about 20 minutes.
http://www.cbc.ca/clips/rm-lo/lau-franklin061113.rm

But it's only Real video format though I think.


----------



## RatCatcher

The Mens X-Mas Dinner for 5 Amb C was this week in Valcartier. Due to some of our members being in Afghanistan, some leaving in February and also my group in August the RSM decided the theme to this years is Afghanistan.  One of the tradition he began last year was inviting a guest to be honoured by the unit. Last year to denote the year of the veteran it was Mr. George Isabelle, a vet of WW2 and Korea. This year we had the pleasure of having Paul as our guest.

He walked in on his prosthetics and most of the troops had tears in their eyes, for four of us who have served with Paul the pride swelled. He spoke about his experiences and about what we can do as medical personnel to help our injured soldiers reintegrate. Then we all ate some great gobble-gobble... even if it was on plastic plates. 

That night, the four who know Paul went to a local pub to get reaccainted (it had been a while since I did my 5s med a with Paul). The next day, Paul was a guest at Valcartiers MCpls mess where he gave the MCpls a more in depth powerpoint on what happened and also on TCCC and war injuries. 

In addition to all the events, the CO of 5 Amb C announced that HSS Coy for TF 3-07 will now be called Franklin Coy in honour of Paul. 

From all of us in Valcartier, we thank you very much for the visit. Those of us in the company will proudly carry your name in our hearts and yes the T-shirt will be inbound


----------



## Gunner98

CF Employment Equity Regulations came into force in 2002, see regs at:
http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/e-5.401/SOR-2002-421/95894.html

There are personnel still serving who have Special Qualifications or skills and who have had amputations.


----------



## geo

gunner,
While there is employment equity,  CF members in uniform also have to contend with "universality of service".  There are instances of "accomodation" but, for the most part, that's limited to one instance of accomodation.... Nothing stopping someone from being an employee of DND without being a member of the CF.
Anyone who has seen MCpl Franklin in action will acknowledge that he is doing more good in uniform than he would out of uniform... will be interesting to see how CF regs will do cartweels to deal with this one.

"up the establishment"!!!

Chimo!


----------



## gaspasser

geo said:
			
		

> gunner,
> While there is employment equity,  CF members in uniform also have to contend with "universality of service".  There are instances of "accomodation" but, for the most part, that's limited to one instance of accomodation.... Nothing stopping someone from being an employee of DND without being a member of the CF.
> Anyone who has seen MCpl Franklin in action will acknowledge that he is doing more good in uniform than he would out of uniform... will be interesting to see how CF regs will do cartweels to deal with this one.
> 
> "up the establishment"!!!
> 
> Chimo!


Yes, he certainly serves as inspiration for me.  And I'm sure he can instruct medic courses or be a Motivational Speaker.  And dare I say it, A poster person for the militrary.   He has a jouie d'vivre, a fantastic outlook on life that says "I can treat this as a bad thing, or treat it as nothing and carry on with life".  I'd choose life, too.

Keep A stiff upper lip Paul.


----------



## simysmom99

I'm glad you all enjoyed the mess dinner.  Paul had a great time.  The honor of having a coy named after him... we both had tears in our eyes.  I don't think there is a higher honor that could be bestowed upon Paul.  Thank you for that and for continued support of not only Paul, but of our family.


----------



## simysmom99

Tomorrow marks the one year anniversary of when our lives changed forever.  I want to give a heartfelt thank you to all those who have supported not only Paul, but my family as well.  Without the morale that has been forthcoming, I don't know where we would be today.
Here's to a very uneventful 2007 in our house and in the homes of other deployed members.


----------



## gaspasser

simysmom99 said:
			
		

> Tomorrow marks the one year anniversary of when our lives changed forever.  I want to give a heartfelt thank you to all those who have supported not only Paul, but my family as well.  Without the morale that has been forthcoming, I don't know where we would be today.
> Here's to a very uneventful 2007 in our house and in the homes of other deployed members.



Agreed.
Here's to you and your family's and other families fortitude in these troubled times.  
Keep smiling and hear our thoughts and wishes for a happy and healthy 2007.
Keep the Shiny side up.


----------



## military granny

Audra, Paul and family

One year ago we didn't know any of you, today you are a huge inspiration to all military members and civilians alike. You have shown great strength and let Canadians know what love, hope and a strong constitution can do. Thank you.


----------



## Pea

military granny said:
			
		

> Audra, Paul and family
> 
> One year ago we didn't know any of you, today you are a huge inspiration to all military members and civilians alike. You have shown great strength and let Canadians know what love, hope and a strong constitution can do. Thank you.



+1. All the best to you, Paul and your son.


----------



## FuzzyLogic

*Master Cpl Paul Franklin * is doing an interview on *The Hour * with George Stroumboulopoulos this Thursday. The interview will air at 11pm on CBC television.

In case you don't remember Paul Franklin lost both his legs in a suicide bombing that killed Canadian diplomat Glyn Berry last year. 

If you can't catch the interview on TV, you can also watch it online here after it's aired: 

http://www.cbc.ca/thehour/video.php?id=1471



_Edited by Vern to correct MCpl Franklin's rank in the topic title._


----------



## simysmom99

Yeah, I'm excited about this one.  I don't think that I will be allowed on air, but I want to meet George (huge crush).  I hope everyone can watch.


----------



## NJL

It should be a great interview... I remember watching the feature on him (and what happened and how he and his family have coped since then) during The National a few months ago..his story is remarkable and he's the truest of   hero's


----------



## Koenigsegg

I have a quick question.

Is Master Cpl Paul Franklin the same soldier who lost his legs as the one who is getting a Harley-Davidson specially made for him?


----------



## armyvern

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> I have a quick question.
> 
> Is Master Cpl Paul Franklin the same soldier who lost his legs as the one who is getting a Harley-Davidson specially made for him?



Uhmm yes he certainly is. Open the link in the original thread for confirmation.

Vern


----------



## old medic

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/38617.0.html


----------



## Koenigsegg

Thank you very much.
Sorry about asking it in this thread, and not looking for the link, I just saw this one thread and my curiousity overcame me.

I heard about it awhile ago while at a "party" at Barrie Harley, but I could not remember if it was Mr. Franklin (I'm a teenager, pretty much man with that much seniority over me, is a Mister...especially if they deserve the respect)

Thank you again.


----------



## simysmom99

Paul is not going to receive a Harley Davidson as far as I know.  Would be quite the challenge to ride without knees ;D.
I wonder if you aren't all thinking of Sapper McTeague?  I believe he has an affiliation with Harley Davidson.  If that is the case, then good on HD!


----------



## Journeyman

simysmom99 said:
			
		

> *Would be quite the challenge to ride without knees* ;D.



Notwithstanding I know several _other_ bikers who ride with no brain  ;D .....

...have a look at Motorcycle Amputee
Disabled Riders of America or 
Disabled Motorsport


----------



## FuzzyLogic

*NOTE:*   :crybaby:

The interview with Paul Franklin has been rescheduled. It will be now be airing during a prime time special of *The Hour 9pm on March 27th.*


----------



## simysmom99

Thanks for posting that Fuzzy.  Bless the media, but they always change the date.
Okay, so now watch on the 27th instead!


----------



## simysmom99

We did the interview with George, and he is a top notch guy.  Ladies, just as fantastic in person as on TV!
So, the show airs on Tuesday March 27th at 9:00.  First there is Rick's season finale, This Hour has 22 Minutes and then George.  Mark Wahlberg is on as well (he wasn't there when we taped) and then Rick is doing his "Best Story Ever".  
George and Paul got on quite well and the interview went very long.  I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Mike Baker

Should be good. Looking foward to it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

From Paul Mcgrath, Associate Producer of The Hour:

Just a reminder that George Stroumboulopoulos' feature interview with Master Corporal Paul Franklin will be airing tonight at 9pm on The Hour. 

For more info see here: http://www.cbc.ca/thehour/special.php


----------



## midget-boyd91

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> From Paul Mcgrath, Associate Producer of The Hour:
> 
> Just a reminder that George Stroumboulopoulos' feature interview with Master Corporal Paul Franklin will be airing tonight at 9pm on The Hour.
> 
> For more info see here: http://www.cbc.ca/thehour/special.php



Which time-zone is this?? Because I just turned on the hour, and George Stroumboulopoulos didn't mention anything about interviewing Franklin.   ???     He was doing something about 300, and a film-maker. 
This was on NewsWorld, so could there be a seperate episode of the hour on at 10 Atlantic, 9 Eastern?


----------



## GAP

I don't think it's the Newsworld Hour, but the CBC channel Hour, just after "this hour has 22 minutes"


----------



## midget-boyd91

GAP said:
			
		

> I don't think it's the Newsworld Hour, but the CBC channel Hour, just after "this hour has 22 minutes"



Okay. Thanks its all clear now.
  TV time. op:


----------



## the 48th regulator

That was the best interview I have seen.

I have watery eyes and a lump in the throught, geez, he is a hero to look up to for all Canadians.

He spoke it exactly like how I felt coming back, years ago.

dileas

tess


----------



## R@chel

What a great interview.  Paul did a great job, not that he could do anything but.

Well done!


----------



## CdnArtyWife

I was very impressed and deeply moved. I missed it on the tv, but I watched the segment online, and though the video was extremely choppy the sound was fine...and really that is all I needed.

Wow...I would be humbled in his (and his wife's) presence...

Strong people.

Cheers,

CAW


----------



## 3rd Horseman

I watched it late last night......he was superb as usual. This was the second detailed interview I have seen of him and he is remarkable. A true hero, an example to all. His recollections were clear and his description of his new self once he came home rang true for me also. I just could not have put it as well as him so soon after my injury.


----------



## Journeyman

I missed its original airing, so I just watched CBC's online version.

Without a doubt, the best 30 minutes of my life in recent memory.

Awesome, awesome interview.


----------



## simysmom99

Thank you for all your great comments.  That was a hard interview and Paul was exhausted, but I thought he did very well.  I will make sure he hears all of this.


----------



## FuzzyLogic

Paul McGrath of CBC has said that the interview will be posted to YouTube in a few days.  

I'll post the url as soon as it's up on YouTube.

It'll be great to share a genuine Canadian hero with the world.  YouTube has already given the Canadian soldier a forum to show his stuff ... and so far his stuff looks pretty good!


----------



## Flip

Last night on the National there was a report (a rerun actually)
about Master Corporal Paul Franklin. - very pleased to see it again. 

But this morning who should be interviewed here in Edmonton
on CBC Radio? 

The Northern Alberta Amputee Program is what's going on and
I must say - I'm damn proud of that guy! 

Here's the link:

http://www.naap.med.ualberta.ca/

There was a brief mention of Noreen Golfman's skirmish with Rick Mercer.
- just excellent!

There is a Fund Raiser in Edmonton for the program - not sure when.
I'll get back with whatever I can.

Master Corporal Paul Franklin, Thank you for your service!!!


----------



## Kilroy

While I in no way mean to diminish this man's courage, accomplishments and everything else he has done, (If I had 1/10th the willpower of this man I wouldn'r be so f****d up with PTSD right now. I must set the record straigh in that he DID NOT apply his own Tournaquit. Even one of the news articles stated, and I quote ***Franklin says he owes his life to a colleague who quickly tied a tourniquet to one of his shattered legs.***unquote. The simple fact that it appears he traind the gentleman who actually applied the tournaquit says something of the man. I have seen the medics in Sfghanistan, and had the chance to see them in action. I do not in anyway envy thier job, and i highly doubt I could evne do it myself. I just wanted to set the record straight, in saying that he did not apply the tournaquit himself.


----------



## Cansky

Thank you for the clarification on the tourniquet.  As soon as Paul was able to tell the world his tales he himself has set the record straight on this issue.  In the book "The long walk Home" is excellent explaintions about how this myth was started and how it affected Paul.  I know Paul personnelly, he is an amazing human being who has incredible strength of character.  Paul is an incredible spokesperson for the CF and all injured soldiers.  
Kirsten


----------



## Gunner

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> Thank you for the clarification on the tourniquet.  As soon as Paul was able to tell the world his tales he himself has set the record straight on this issue.  In the book "The long walk Home" is excellent explaintions about how this myth was started and how it affected Paul.  I know Paul personnelly, he is an amazing human being who has incredible strength of character.  Paul is an incredible spokesperson for the CF and all injured soldiers.
> Kirsten



+ 1

Kilroy - the tourniquet issue was resolved a very very long time ago.  Next time check the dates on the posts as this thread has been ongoing since the attack on Paul in Dec 05.


----------



## Kilroy

Gunner said:
			
		

> + 1
> 
> Kilroy - the tourniquet issue was resolved a very very long time ago.  Next time check the dates on the posts as this thread has been ongoing since the attack on Paul in Dec 05.



I read thru the entire thread and did not see mention of it. If I missed it, then I apologize. The reason I knew about this matter, was that it happened just before I got to Afghanistan myself.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Good luck as you move along into the next phase of your life - thanks for the sacrifice, and for the promotion of the cause of the wounded  

_Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act._

*Soldier who became vocal advocate for disabled leaving military to further cause*
The Canadian Press, 24 Sept 09
Article link

 A soldier who has become a national advocate for the disabled after losing both his legs in a suicide bombing in Afghanistan in 2006 says he's leaving the military to do more charity work and speaking engagements.

Master Cpl. Paul Franklin says his career in the military has stagnated, likely because his injuries prevent him from completing the physical aspect of the courses that are required to receive promotions or postings to other military bases.

The army medic says while the military has made great strides in the way it treats injured soldiers, more needs to be done to ensure that they have good career opportunities in the armed forces.

Franklin says he has talked to senior officers who support such measures, but he says it could take years to change policies to allow the disabled a greater role in the military.

After he officially leaves his duties next month as a casualty support specialist helping other injured soldiers in Edmonton, Franklin says he will focus on his goal of creating the Franklin Foundation.

He sees it as a national group that would provide support for other amputee programs across Canada.


----------



## Scott

Good luck Paul, you're an inspiration to all.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

good there MCPL
i hope some one here can keep us informed and let us know where to send money  to hel[p fund this when the time comes. I am in for 50. I know it is not much but i am out of work and living on odd jobs but that is my  pledge


----------



## basrah

While it is a shame that Mr Franklin lost his legs, I must admit that I am a bit shocked at his constant presence in the media. 

It is obviously very important that the Canadian public be informed and up to date on projects like soldier on, and other worthwhile causes, but some of the attention has been in my opinion, negative.

While listening to a radio station here in Edmonton, Paul was on the air. The station had a contest where listeners would call in, tell their most painful stories, and Paul would relate to how much pain he had been in, and how bad his suffering was. There have been a few other circumstances like this, and it is well known around certain units that he does go way overboard with the media, and it some times puts a negative view on the CF. I was personally shocked when I heard this on the air.

Besides all that though, I do wish him the best of luck in the future.


----------



## mariomike

"Franklin says he will focus on his goal of creating the Franklin Foundation.
He sees it as a national group that would provide support for other amputee programs across Canada."

Good luck. The War Amps have helped many amputees since World War One:
http://www.waramps.ca/about/history.html


----------



## simysmom99

Hi all this is Paul Franklin and thanks for the comments.

I may just want to say a few words on what was written in some posts.

First the War Amps is a very good organization that has a proud and respectable history.  That being said the current batch of war amputees and injured/ ill amputees are NOT helped by the War Amps.  
In the 1990's there was a time of fiscal restraint and as such the decision was made to focus on the CHAMPS program which helps children with amputation to receive and get training in prosthesis.  I asked in early 2006 and again in the summer of 2006 if they would like to use the new amputees to help their organization...my request was declined.  Mark Fuchko (fellow Afghan amp) asked in the summer of 2008 and was also turned down.  The War Amps of today does amazing work with kids and I finacially support them as best I can.

This does not diminish the fact that there are gaps in the care and charitable needs of amputees.
These gaps fall into three main areas.
Research
Education  
Peer support (The FF works with the Amputee Coaliton of Canada and the Amputee Coaliton of America to make this happen)

That is the goal of the Franklin Foundation (www.franklinfoundation.ca)  It was originally conceived in 2006 as the Northern Alberta Amputee Program and started from my experience while being a patient at the University of Alberta hospital and the Glenrose Rehab Hospital.  While there I noticed that the care I was receiving was for a longer time line than the civilian patients around me.  This and then the advanced prosthetic devices that I was allowed to own showed that there was a gap in what we got and in what civilians got.  There should be pairity for all amputees across Canada, be they military, police firefighters, EMT, doctors, car accident victims, diabetics, or someone who suffers an amputation from an illness.
In Canada this does not exist and as such my organization has the goal of ensuring that the military amps get the best care possible but also advocate for change so that other amputees can have the same benefits and equipment that they deserve.

We can allow someone who is sick or injured to stay at home and feel sorry for themselves or we can use our experiences in Afghan and other areas of operations to help change lives.  Soon amputees and other disabled will be in all aspects of life and work and this will allow them to have careers, incomes, pay taxes and be contributing members of society.

As a medic I feel it is my duty to help not only other soldiers but fellow citizens of Canada.  For this I make no apologies.

In 2006 when I was injured the CF was not where it is today.

The wounded and injured as well as the military higher chain of command has allowed change to occur that in the past was never possible.  We allow all wounded to stay in the CF even after a 3b medical injury that in the past would have guarenteed a medical release.

Injured soldiers receive some of the same benefits of the wounded but that is an area that needs some improvement.

In Sept 2006 I was asked if I would like to have fallen back into the medical chain of command instead of being an advocate for the wounded and doing speechs across the country about my story and the story of the good work we are doing in Afghan.
I declined and was eventually moved to LFWA to work with Casualty Support and help make changes to the system.  In this role I felt that exceptions do not do anyone any good and allowing one person to be promoted to SGT as a 3b and not another does not solve anything.  We need to change policy in one way or another.  State that a 100% disabled per is not wanted by the CF.....plain and simple.
If we don't say that then we need to find ways to use the experiences that our wounded and injured can provide to the CF.
Schools, training areas, advocates for the wounded, JPSU, Soldier On are all places that these types of mbrs can not only work but excel.  This means we also need to promote and allow these people to go on courses and postings. (sorry standing on my soap box now)  There are too many desk jobs and places that our 600 wounded and NBI can fit.  I believe its our duty to give them these positions and allow them to prosper.

The new VAC charter needs work and various wounded and injured soldiers are taking that torch.  This new charter has many great positive programs but the lump sum payments are too low for modern dollars and the income replacement piece is a slap in the face of the people that really need the care.

SISIP is in need of improvement as well.
i.e.  A one leg payment (amputation) is the same rate as it was in 1972.... $125 000.  Obviously 1972 dollars are not the same as 2009 dollars.  
This is being fought at in a court fight between some vets and SISIP (treasury board).

May I make a quick comment about my apperences in the media.
I have used the media as a tool to help move the bar in both the care that soldiers receive after injury and also for civilians.
I will make some negative comments but if you look at the messaging it is in general positive.  We have to showcase what is wrong as well as what is right and only then can we change things.

Just one good example is why someone who has an amputation can go back overseas and someone who is a diabetic is forced out of the military......

Change takes time and it will occur but it takes pressure from all sources to showcase what is wrong and how it can be fixed.

Also remember that the media sometimes gets it wrong.
The Sun article was three paragraphs long and they managed to squeeze in 3 mistakes.  The CBC article and radio piece were good and helped explain my upcoming retirement and my future goals. 

I do not like to think that i am "quitting" the army but I am simply moving onto new and different things in my life.
I can be contacted by anyone at the below email and please look at the charity website to see what we do and how we do it.


MCpl (ret.) Paul Franklin (as of Nov 16th)
ptepaul@yahoo.co.uk
www.franklinfoundation.ca

Freedom Through Sports is our program that helps amputees get back some piece of their life.
www.ualberta.ca/SIGNATURE/freedom.html

Amputee Coaliton of Canada is a program that focuses on peer support and accrediting amputees so that they have the knowledge to talk to new amps in a way that does not hurt their recovery. The ACC gets its program and mandate from the American program which is widely used in Walter Reed Army Medical Centre and San Antonio's Intrepid Centre.  The FF financially supports the ACC in providing peer support programs and instruction qualifications across Canada.
www.amputeecoalitioncanada.org/


----------



## daftandbarmy

simysmom99 said:
			
		

> Hi all this is Paul Franklin and thanks for the comments.
> 
> I may just want to say a few words on what was written in some posts.
> 
> First the War Amps is a very good organization that has a proud and respectable history.  That being said the current batch of war amputees and injured/ ill amputees are NOT helped by the War Amps.
> In the 1990's there was a time of fiscal restraint and as such the decision was made to focus on the CHAMPS program which helps children with amputation to receive and get training in prosthesis.  I asked in early 2006 and again in the summer of 2006 if they would like to use the new amputees to help their organization...my request was declined.  Mark Fuchko (fellow Afghan amp) asked in the summer of 2008 and was also turned down.  The War Amps of today does amazing work with kids and I finacially support them as best I can.
> 
> This does not diminish the fact that there are gaps in the care and charitable needs of amputees.
> These gaps fall into three main areas.
> Research
> Education
> Peer support (The FF works with the Amputee Coaliton of Canada and the Amputee Coaliton of America to make this happen)



Well done Paul, thank you for your work, and best of luck in the future.

Through my civvy career I have recently made contact with some folks in the Rick Hansen foundation here in BC. If you're interested in connecting with them through my contacts, fire me a PM and I'll see what I can do.

Cheers,

D&B


----------



## reccecrewman

This thread has veered way off topic.....

Paul, best of luck in your endeavors after your leave the CF.


----------



## proudnurse

Paul, 

Keep up the good work and all the best. Over the last 6 years, I have seen alot of courage in my clients that I work with in the home. They do not let their disability or illness get them down. The unfortunate thing for me, has been seeing them struggle to pay for medical supplies or equipment that they need. Thank for sharing with us here.. and all the best in your future work.


----------



## mariomike

Good luck, Paul!


----------



## gaspasser

Paul, best of luck in the future.  You have picked up a very large yet important torch to bear and fight for.  I agree wholeheartedly about why certain members are released from the Forces and some stay, in some cases the decision should be reversed and those that stay should go.  You are a strong and willing advocate for the enabled in today's military.  Why shouldn't some of our wounded be trainers, instructors and teachers. What a wasted of a resource of information and experience.  
On a personal note, your struggle and attitudes gave me the strength to make a career move after 20 years in, I was unsuccessful at completing it, but I needed something to "man up to" and take the head first and blind plunge into an OT.  Thank you.
And as soon as the local bookstore can get ahold of your book, I intend to get it for myself for Christmas.
Per Ardua Ad Astra,
BYTD


----------



## wildman0101

best of luck M/Cpl Franklin  

                    best regards,,,
                            scoty b


----------



## The Bread Guy

Following Rick Mercer's latest pro-vet rant, the Minister responds, and Paul Franklin responds to the Minister ....


> In regards to Rick Mercer's rant from the other day, I was contacted by Veterans Affairs Minister Erin O'Toole for a request for a telephone conversation about my file.
> 
> Here's my response:
> 
> Minister Erin O'Toole,
> 
> I have had many issues in my nine years as a wounded soldier and as a vet.
> 
> After returning in 2006, the Department of Defence (DoD) did amazing things and worked tiredly on the issue and where VAC (Veterans' Affairs) failed to deliver they stepped up. Upon my retirement "my file" of course went to VAC and to quote a great writer "and this is where my trouble began."
> 
> The legion wrote a piece about my struggles in the beginning called the "The Quiet Fight." I personally prefer that method but alas even that method is being taken from me. It would seem that if I fight for myself things may change for me, but not sadly for the 700,000 others.
> 
> I have had my wheelchair taken away from me twice. First while in hospital due to lack of payment when DOD and VAC were in argument about who pays.
> 
> The second was just last year when upon getting a new chair it was felt by VAC that I didn't get the appropriate paperwork -- which was a doctor's note saying "Due to transformal amputations, Paul Franklin needs a new wheelchair."
> 
> During the recent Manulife lawsuit, I was approved of a pension but was not to receive it until a doctor confirmed my limb loss. This is something that has to be done every year presumably until age 65.
> 
> My ex and I have separated and I obviously pay child support and help her out. Every year, VAC challenges that fact with an incredibly disturbing letter that implies that I am a dead beat, that asks if my child still lives, and what I do for them. In response, my ex has to write a horrible letter stating what I do.
> 
> She suffers horribly from secondary PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder), a condition not widely recognized in 2006 and very misunderstood even today.
> 
> This is but a glimpse into what is laughingly called "my file" too which in reality is actually "my life."
> 
> As to my friend Rick and his rant the other day, I let him tell my story not for my benefit, but for all vets and their families that fight through this horror every day of their lives.
> 
> I fear that a conversation with me about "my file" may solve "my concerns" but not the concerns of the 700,000 others. Until we are treated by all parties with the respect, dignity, honour, and compassion we deserve, then I can't in good conscience take a phone call regarding my issues.
> 
> -- Paul Franklin, Mcpl (ret)
> 
> Amputee Coalition of Canada
> Soldier On
> Heros Hockey Challenge


----------



## The Bread Guy

Bumped with the latest:  the paperwork has apparently _not_ slowed down ...


> An Edmonton veteran is asking the federal government to streamline its processes so veterans don’t have to fill out as many forms to prove permanent disability.
> 
> Mast.- Cpl.  (Ret’d) Paul Franklin told Global News the pile of paperwork he has to fill out for different organizations on an annual basis is nearly a foot high.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Franklin retired in 2009 and the paperwork piled up.
> 
> “You’d think a simple form you have to fill out every year… no problem.”
> 
> But that’s not the case. The veteran said he has to go to the doctor and have him fill out pages of paperwork after being put through a series of physical tests. The amputee said he also has to fill out similar forms for different government departments and the insurance company Manulife.
> 
> It’s about more than just one person as well. Franklin wants all veterans with permanent disabilities not to have to fill out the forms again and again.
> 
> “They can send me a form that says ‘in the last year, has your medical condition changed?'” Franklin said, explaing that only if the answer is yes should someone have to go through the paperwork and doctor’s notes. If the answer is no, he wants it to be a simple process that just involves checking off a box, signing it and sending it in.
> 
> (...)
> 
> In 2015, the veteran went public with his story. The minister of veterans affairs at the time, Erin O’Toole, promised Franklin he would only have to fill out the forms every three years, but Franklin said he’s back to filling them out annually.
> 
> The Department of National Defence said the program in question is the Service Income Security Insurance Plan, where injured members are eligible to receive coverage.  In a statement, a spokesperson told Global News part of Minister Sajjan’s mandate from Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, is bridging the gap with Veterans Affairs Canada to ensure Canadian Forces members and veterans get the care they need.
> 
> “We are a new government with a new mandate and these issues won’t be solved overnight,” Sajjan’s press secretary, Jordan Owens, said in a statement.
> 
> When asked about the annual forms and streamlining the process, the Department of National Defence said it’s an opportunity for them to flag any changes to a veteran’s condition “without leaving ill and injured members in a situation where they need to go out of their way to track down someone within the bureaucracy in order to get the assistance they need.”
> 
> *The Department of National Defence said an announcement would be coming soon regarding the issues faced by veterans when it comes to red tape.*


On the bit in yellow, we'll see ...


----------

